# First Sign



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 21, 2016)

Finishing my first sign. 30x42. Made from MDO and hand painted. Gotta touch up a few spots then get a few coats of finish on it and I'll be ready to deliver. Pretty pleased with the outcome.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 21, 2016)

Looks good. I like to paint the high spots using a roller meant for inking woodcuts, it'll transfer paint well and doesn't get it down the sides.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 21, 2016)

Looking good JR.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 21, 2016)

Looks very good Jon. Have you considered using oil based enamel at least for the final coat before the clear coat? It should give you a perfect consistent finish without any blotching/spottiness.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2016)

I am coughing just looking at the MDF dust......... Looks great- If I did not know better I would say it looks like you know what you are doing!!! :)


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Looks very good Jon. Have you considered using oil based enamel at least for the final coat before the clear coat? It should give you a perfect consistent finish without any blotching/spottiness.


Yeah o had considered it. After this pic I put 2 more coats of the maroon color on which really helped. It has a couple spots that need one more coat but it's pretty even otherwise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 21, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I am coughing just looking at the MDF dust......... Looks great- If I did not know better I would say it looks like you know what you are doing!!! :)


That's what happens when your wife knocks over a board and it hits the dust collector bag and you don't have any extras

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Jun 21, 2016)

That looks good, how did the MDO cut, any differently than MDF? Did you end up getting the MDO at Menards?

Nice work, thanks for sharing.

-jason


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 21, 2016)

tocws2002 said:


> That looks good, how did the MDO cut, any differently than MDF? Did you end up getting the MDO at Menards?
> 
> Nice work, thanks for sharing.
> 
> -jason


It machines better than MDF IMO. There was no break out, even on the tiny letters where the Equal Opportunity Housing logo is. MDF typically breaks out when it gets real fine. 

Yep, I ran up there a couple weeks ago and picked up 4 sheets. What a frikkin mess getting there. We had to go through down town Louisville because of the construction.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 5, 2016)

Delivered the sign today. Property manager was extremely happy with it. Ended up asking for a quote for 48 smaller signs, and hopefully the company that owns the property is going to reach out for signs for some of their other 37 properties in the area.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------

